# New Lange 1 moonphase vs previous generation value Thoughts?



## rig1219 (Jun 16, 2015)

I am considering purchasing a pre-owned rose gold Lange 1 moonphase from 2010 that is in mint condition. I have been obsessing over this watch for some time now. I want to purchase thru a reputable dealer, so not necessarily looking to get the lowest possible price, however in weighing the pros and cons of the latest version (day night moonphase, jumping calendar and a couple of other minor improvements) - what dollar value should i place on the improvements when comparing to the older version. Im also wondering if after a couple of years of the new models being on the market if it will drive the older models down. Im not looking to trade or invest but it is a really large purchase for me and want to go in eye wide open. 
I would appreciate any thoughts


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm I'd generally go for the "first" model where possible for long-run value. Mid term value is a toss up because you never know what they'll relase nect update cycle

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## rig1219 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks. Preowned is probably better value as you say however the discount on Preowned Lange isn’t as large as I would have hoped which I guess is a positive if I want to sell later


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I'm a bit confused: Are you saying you can actually find the newer models preowned somewhere? They were introduced very recently, and I didn't realize they were available preowned. Personally I like the looks of the original Lange 1 movement more than the newer version. I also prefer the older moonphase indicator to the current day-night indicator. If I were you, I'd stick with the older, cheaper Lange 1.


----------



## rig1219 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Preowned is previous generation I like the day night of the new moonphase but not a couple thousand dollars worth


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

Are you getting 40% - 50% off MSRP for the previous gen? Curious where the previous gen have fallen to?


----------



## rig1219 (Jun 16, 2015)

More like 35% off list. Looks like new, it came with a new strap


----------



## CGTHREE (Dec 28, 2016)

go with the previous gen for long term value


----------



## ragingcao (Nov 13, 2014)

I would go for older gen 35% off new. Seriously considering one too.


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

I decided to go with the previous generation myself. I felt that most of the depreciation has already taken place so, provided it is well taken care of, it shouldn't lose all that much as time goes forward. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## denidem17 (Mar 4, 2017)

mpbrada said:


> I decided to go with the previous generation myself. I felt that most of the depreciation has already taken place so, provided it is well taken care of, it shouldn't lose all that much as time goes forward. Of course, YMMV.
> 
> View attachment 13071029
> View attachment 13071023
> ...


I love this watch so much. Do they make it in other metals as well?


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

This one is not made anymore at all, but the new generation is made in white gold and platinum in addition to the pink gold variant.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

You may find the spreadsheet of Lange models available at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q to be helpful. The "Historic Data" tab shows all Langes ever made since 1994, while the "Annual Prices" shows you which models were officially offered in which years.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

CFR said:


> You may find the spreadsheet of Lange models available at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q to be helpful. The "Historic Data" tab shows all Langes ever made since 1994, while the "Annual Prices" shows you which models were officially offered in which years.


That's an impressive spreadsheet! Thanks for the share!


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would personally go for the older moonphase without day/night indicator. It is an incredible incorporation the the moon phase but does not add enough value for the extra cost.


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

Great choice! congrats on your purchase


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Man. From this pics I’m considering trading my daydate for a Lange!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I can attest to how beautiful this watch is in person; we currently have an L095.3 in the store in need of a loving new owner.



















Please excuse the protective plastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I can attest to how beautiful this watch is in person; we currently have an L095.3 in the store in need of a loving new owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!

Every A. Lange & Sohne timepiece is stunning.


----------

